# General > PC & Console Gaming >  playstation light of death

## bobbyrussell09

Any users on here had the unfortunate case of this happening .mine is showing it ,but could poss be to much use lol

----------


## TP3980

This is quite common, there is a instruction video on You Tube by Gilksy, search YLOD Gilksy. Although, this is apparently a temp fix at best .
Just happened to me, got the Red Light of Death!  Disaster!

----------


## bobbyrussell09

ive used the temp fix .light bk on now

----------


## regalkings

hi want a cbroken 1 to have a look at do you want to sell it

----------


## bobbyrussell09

yeah i would be ,

----------


## EDDIE

If it needs another main board i dont think you can buy them new u would have to look for second hand one of ebay or look for a ps3 that just a faulty drive disk on ebay and buy that if the price is write and take the bits u need out if .
My ps3 broke last week i was lucky it was just the blu ray rom got new one of ebay seems ok at the moment
Consule in general run at very hot temp u can see why the pack up if ure a hard user.

----------


## tattoo_tearz

i got the YLOD a few weeks ago. i have checked the youtube tutorials on how to fix but too be honest i dont have the patience or knowledge to fix this myself. does anyone know if there is anywhere locally it could be fixed?

----------


## viking954

I fix the redrings for £30.00

----------

